# Help with quote



## winterrising (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi guys. 

I’m new here. 

My daughters boyfriend is a huge lord of the ring fan and is planning a birthday surprise for her. Her brothers and I have bet if he’s going to propose and he texted her brothers and I the other night saying “I feel like I should be weighing in on this bet....ok here’s the hint”

He has given us the clue:


“The Fellowship has just left Rivendell”


What does his mean?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, the obvious meaning would be he's on the move -- carrying the Ring. Extending the allegory, he thinks he's on the way to Mordor.

Now I have a question for you:
- Your daughter's boyfriend is going to propose
- Your profile says you're 24

- How is this possible?

Not to be nosy or anything. . .


----------



## winterrising (Sep 6, 2018)

I put my daughters age here. Didn’t want to be the weirdo 56 year old dad on here trying to be nosy about my daughters life LOL


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 6, 2018)

Geographically, if the boyfriend is north of you, the chapter title "The Ring Goes South" would work.

Alternatively, it could mean that he is planning on showing up with 8 of his closest friends, and one poor pony. Got a pasture nearby?


----------



## Rebecca Fike (Dec 24, 2018)

I think from the quote he failed to take that ring which he is going to gift her but I am not sure.


----------

